# New Martin 2005 Team Gear!



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Introducing the all new Long Sleeve T

Everything is available now at www.martinarchery.com


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Raglan Jersey


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Ringer T


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Baby Doll T


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

those look good ryan!


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Bucket Hat


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Low Profile Trucker Hat


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Visor


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

& Beanie


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Here we are sporting the new gear!


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

.


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

We are working hard during this record year and now we can look good doing it. 

If you would like to purchase any of the new Martin team gear just follow this link. 

http://shopatron.com/index/189.0.56.2470.0.0.0

Ryan Martin


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*Hey, what bow is she shooting???*

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky. What is she holding? Something new but what?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey, what bow is she shooting???*



Footsteps said:


> *Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky. What is she holding? Something new but what?   *


i was thinking the same thing... lol


----------



## PastorBrian (Apr 8, 2003)

You have to rename the Bucket hat the "Martin Lotz Signature Bucket Hat"


Only his has an Adidas symbol on it too!


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

*yep*

I will have to test drive the new one real soon


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Good idea Martin, just avoid testing out the new Baby T, will ya?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GREAT LOOKING GEAR....*

BUT WE NEED MORE CAMO CLOTHING ALSO.........VESTS, HATS AND CAMO SHIRTS.........3D SHOOTERS LOVE EM!!!!!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

How about something with a collar? Like a polo shirt.


----------



## PastorBrian (Apr 8, 2003)

Martin-
Nice pic...maybe an Adidas-Martin Archery partnership!

I agree that no one wants to see you in a baby doll t-shirt--

But I would pay big money to see Rega or GRIV in one!

Think ---fundraiser!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

*hats*

question....
trucker hats.....flex fit or old style one size fits all with the adjustable thing in the back?

i think its about time archery companies get with the times and go to flex fit hats. i kno that since my first flex fit hat i have trouble going back to non flex fit....theyr just so much more comfortable..

next...

beanie??? looks like a touque to me! lol eh


Peace
Allan


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Baldmauntain – We still have our dress shirts and polo shooters shirts like last year. This is just what is new for 2005.

TeneX – The Trucker hats are the adjustable just like the original trucker hats where. I can take a look at some flex fit hats although I don’t think you will see anything more until next year. Thanks for the input.

Ryan


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

stick flinger..
i gotta say i'm impressed with the look of those hats regardless of the style of fit.
and altho i do prefer the flex fit....i will say that if i shot a martin i would buy one..

looks like martins gonna have not only some beatiful new bows , but some nice lookin gear to go with it...
good job on all this years apperel

Peace
Allan


----------

